# King Kat survivor



## mrg (Sep 15, 2021)

This has been hanging in my carport for 20+ yrs and hanging in my garage at my old house before that, took it down and aired the tires, just got to find the pedals, was going to shoot the fender black but noticed some shadows of graphics under the silver ( anyone recognize what's under the silver ), think the fender and a tank I had on it for a while ( It's in the garage somewhere🤔 ) came on another model Murry I had that didn't have that killer springer!, so maybe some graphics under the silver on the tank too, I put the tank and Marx motor on it but hell I don't remember what exactly I did 25-30 yrs ago. Should klean ( Ha ) pretty good except some of the chrome. Not sure what I'm going to do but maybe ride this survivor!


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 15, 2021)

The fender graphics are from the Sears Free Spirit version of that chopper. It had red fenders with funky 70's circle stickers on it. I bet the tank has the same graphics.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> This has been hanging in my carport for 20+ yrs and hanging in my garage at my old house before that, took it down and aired the tires, just got to find the pedals, was going to shoot the fender black but noticed some shadows of graphics under the silver ( anyone recognize what's under the silver ), think the fender and a tank I had on it for a while ( It's in the garage somewhere🤔 ) came on another model Murry I had that didn't have that killer springer!, so maybe some graphics under the silver on the tank too, I put the tank and Marx motor on it but hell I don't remember what exactly I did 25-30 yrs ago. Should klean ( Ha ) pretty good except some of the chrome. Not sure what I'm going to do but maybe ride this survivor!View attachment 1478868
> 
> View attachment 1478869
> 
> ...



Hey Mark, This is one of a kind find you've had a lot of years, about time you do something with this WAY COOOL old King Kat bike.. Get out the steel wool and make it PRETTY..  Good find. Razin...


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 21, 2021)

Do you know what they are worth generally? I can get a VERY clean example for $500 but it is missing the chain guard. Is that too much or worth it?


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2021)

Not up on current prices but probably a good price, seen them sell for alot more in the past and been offered alot more than that for mine lately but missing that guard with the KK name probably a big thing but I think someone is making the stickers and maybe that guard came on others, haven't spent much time on mine but seems like it will clean up. Good Luck


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 24, 2021)

mrg said:


> Not up on current prices but probably a good price, seen them sell for alot more in the past and been offered alot more than that for mine lately but missing that guard with the KK name probably a big thing but I think someone is making the stickers and maybe that guard came on others, haven't spent much time on mine but seems like it will clean up. Good Luck



Iv'e got a Western Flyer bmx bike with a similar chain guard , but it's not quite the same. Good luck finding one... Razin..


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 3, 2021)

HOLA @mrg and fellow cabers, have a nice bike today*!* I has some bikes like those, back to the 80s*!* I have the same chopper style, from sears free spirit badge, was red whit flames in the frame coming out from the fork neck! the rear fender, was yellow and the same seat style! Also has the none chopper version in white and one chrome, whit all the USA#1 decals and front and frame signs*!* enjoy to ride yours, mine are long gone*!*


----------

